# GO FISHING CONTEST!



## REO (Apr 18, 2011)

This month there are 2 seahorses to be caught and it's 1-150 instead of 175.

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*2 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 2 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 150.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 150.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

We ask that if you won a prize in the LAST MONTH'S CONTEST, to please step back and give the others a chance to win.

The winners are:

#1 *a mini dream come true*

#2 *Blackwater Farm*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.. We plan to have a contest EVERY MONTH till we run out of prizes or are sick of this fishing thing.. whichever comes first..

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 18, 2011)

37


----------



## Jennywashere (Apr 18, 2011)

8


----------



## topnotchminis (Apr 18, 2011)

21


----------



## Reble (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh love this game.. my number is 58


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 18, 2011)

112


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 18, 2011)

132


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 18, 2011)

33


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 19, 2011)

121


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 19, 2011)

29


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 19, 2011)

# 18 for today


----------



## LindaL (Apr 19, 2011)

#16 please!


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 19, 2011)

57?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it # 11


----------



## Reble (Apr 19, 2011)

Lucky 13


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Apr 19, 2011)

51 for me!


----------



## CASINO (Apr 19, 2011)

BAITING MY HOOK ON TUESDAY WITH *89*


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 19, 2011)

20!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 19, 2011)

Casting my hook with number *3*


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 19, 2011)

*79*


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 19, 2011)

O yay I love this game, my guess for today is 113!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 19, 2011)

15 please.


----------



## CKC (Apr 19, 2011)

148


----------



## Jennywashere (Apr 19, 2011)

87


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 19, 2011)

#125 for me please!


----------



## Renee (Apr 19, 2011)

# 72 for me


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Apr 19, 2011)

#155 for me please.


----------



## epetrilli (Apr 19, 2011)

Ill try 99 please


----------



## Anne ABC (Apr 19, 2011)

How about #136, loovvveee the necklace!!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 19, 2011)

It is hard to get through with the error thing going on but I will take #75 please.


----------



## REO (Apr 19, 2011)

Numbers UNDER 150 please!





Good luck!





It's hard to get on here but I'm checking as often as I can!


----------



## little lady (Apr 19, 2011)

third try at posting this hope it is a charm...#4


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 19, 2011)

45


----------



## chandab (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I'll try 37


----------



## Tammy Breckenridge (Apr 19, 2011)

83?


----------



## joylee123 (Apr 20, 2011)

5


----------



## LindaL (Apr 20, 2011)

#62 please


----------



## Renee (Apr 20, 2011)

#23 for Wednesday


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 20, 2011)

126.


----------



## CKC (Apr 20, 2011)

48


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 20, 2011)

28


----------



## Reble (Apr 20, 2011)

OK hoping Easter Number 24


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 20, 2011)

Lucky number 101 for today!




:yeah


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 20, 2011)

12 please


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 20, 2011)

#55 for Wednesday


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 20, 2011)

66


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 20, 2011)

54


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 20, 2011)

Lets pick good old numero uno {# 1}


----------



## picasso (Apr 20, 2011)

#25 please


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 20, 2011)

My guess is # 38 for Wednesday


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 20, 2011)

42?


----------



## REO (Apr 20, 2011)

We have a winner!

*a mini dream come true*

Email me with your name and address please!


----------



## CASINO (Apr 20, 2011)

FOR WEDNESDAY - 111


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 20, 2011)

52 today


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations Hazel!


----------



## REO (Apr 20, 2011)

I forgot to post my addy





[email protected]


----------



## Sterling (Apr 20, 2011)

53


----------



## chandab (Apr 20, 2011)

Ok, I'll try 34 for Wednesday.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 20, 2011)

120?


----------



## Renee (Apr 21, 2011)

#112 for Thursday


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 21, 2011)

Hoping this will post with all the error messages. I'm choosing 56 for Thursday.


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh my!




I had to keep refreshing and it won't let me edit. Sorry. Hope it doesn't happen this time.





Edited:

YEA! It finally let me go back and edit out thirty some copies of the same thing.


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 21, 2011)

Lets go for 140


----------



## Reble (Apr 21, 2011)

# 77


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 21, 2011)

115


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 21, 2011)

What bad timing to have the contest and server errors at the same time! I would like to try # 7 please.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2011)

I guess 122 for thursday!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Apr 21, 2011)

cretahillsgal said:


> Congratulations Hazel!



Thank you Julie, I was really surprised and am excited.

And a Big Thank You to lil biginnings for the contest



:yeah and those that donated this month's prizes.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 21, 2011)

110?


----------



## REO (Apr 21, 2011)

The lil dude is hiding!





Keep trying!


----------



## Gini (Apr 21, 2011)

149


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 21, 2011)

I'll try with #26 today


----------



## chandab (Apr 21, 2011)

How about 70 for today.


----------



## epetrilli (Apr 22, 2011)

How about 9 for today? Not

sure if it's still Thursday or if it's friday yet-lol! Feels like Monday haha


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 22, 2011)

#51 for Friday


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 22, 2011)

82


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 22, 2011)

Is the little dude # 10 ? I hope so!


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 22, 2011)

#59 for Friday.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

84 for friday please


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 22, 2011)

49 for Friday


----------



## Reble (Apr 22, 2011)

Ok hope this is OK Reo had put up #10 earlier but noticed you lost it with the new server, and someone else took #10

So my guess today is # 90


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2011)

101 for Friday


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 22, 2011)

#27 please


----------



## Mominis (Apr 22, 2011)

6


----------



## Renee (Apr 22, 2011)

#93 for Friday


----------



## Katiean (Apr 22, 2011)

2


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 22, 2011)

104 for today.


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm going for # 19 today ( Friday)


----------



## REO (Apr 22, 2011)

The lil rascal is still hiding!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Apr 22, 2011)

Let's try.... *#7*


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 22, 2011)

14


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (Apr 22, 2011)

39


----------



## albahurst (Apr 23, 2011)

137 for Friday


----------



## albahurst (Apr 23, 2011)

and ....36 for Saturday!


----------



## Renee (Apr 23, 2011)

#17 for Saturday


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 23, 2011)

I think it is # 147


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 23, 2011)

85 for Saturday


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 23, 2011)

69 for Saturday.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 23, 2011)

im going to play the 74 fish


----------



## Reble (Apr 23, 2011)

today # 100


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 23, 2011)

Ill take 139 for Saturday!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 23, 2011)

I would like to try #73 please.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 23, 2011)

124


----------



## Katiean (Apr 23, 2011)

Lets go for the biggest fish in the pond how about 150


----------



## REO (Apr 23, 2011)

Not yet! Keep fishing!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 23, 2011)

How about 47 for Saturday!


----------



## Margaret (Apr 23, 2011)

Can we try Number 131?


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 23, 2011)

I'll go with 128!


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 23, 2011)

Sneaky little fish, is he under # 35 ?


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 24, 2011)

I can't believe everyone is sleeping in this morning. I'll choose #86 this morning.

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 24, 2011)

#105 for Easter Sunday!


----------



## CKC (Apr 24, 2011)

#123

Happy Easter!


----------



## Katiean (Apr 24, 2011)

Couldn't sleep so how about #118



And Happy Easter!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

146

Happy Easter!!!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Easter! Lets try # 143


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 24, 2011)

41 for Easter morning!


----------



## Reble (Apr 24, 2011)

Not too many left, boy he sure is a good swimmer.

OK HAPPY EASTER # 110


----------



## albahurst (Apr 24, 2011)

127

Happy Easter


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 24, 2011)

134 for me on Sunday...

Happy Easter, Robin!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 24, 2011)

I wasn't sleeping in, out fighting the hail to feed my little ones. I would like to try 91 please. Happy Easter!


----------



## REO (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Amy! Happy Easter everyone!






He would have been caught by now, but lots of people have picked used numbers and wasted their tries.

But you have him in a corner now! It won't be long now!


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 24, 2011)

Hubby says try #50 today, he loves to fish, hope he's got it ! Happy Easter everyone !


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 24, 2011)

107 is my guess and HAPPY EASTER


----------



## Sterling (Apr 24, 2011)

142


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll take number 40 for a Happy Easter!!!


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

And I will take # 31 for Monday!!!! I should really consider sleep...


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 25, 2011)

145 for Monday


----------



## Renee (Apr 25, 2011)

#141 for Monday


----------



## ClickMini (Apr 25, 2011)

97 For Monday, hope it's a good cast! This fish is very clever!


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 25, 2011)

# 30 for Monday.


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm trying with # 22 for today.


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 25, 2011)

Good Morning Sunshine !

Lets take a chance on #109 today


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm going to try #60 for Monday. Only 32 numbers left. I'll bet he gets caught today by someone.


----------



## CKC (Apr 25, 2011)

138


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2011)

Ill take 96 for Monday!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 25, 2011)

20?


----------



## chandab (Apr 25, 2011)

I'll try 149 today.


----------



## Reble (Apr 25, 2011)

OK he is a quick one. Number 102


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 25, 2011)

I would like to try 71 today please.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 25, 2011)

wow he hasnt been caught yet!!! Well my guess for monday will be the BIG NUMBER 119


----------



## Sterling (Apr 25, 2011)

76


----------



## albahurst (Apr 25, 2011)

43 for Monday!


----------



## weebiscuit (Apr 25, 2011)

67


----------



## Katiean (Apr 25, 2011)

78


----------



## Gini (Apr 25, 2011)

Monday guess is 6


----------



## hairicane (Apr 25, 2011)

For monday guessing---- 65


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow! That last one is a tricky little fishy ! My last guess is # 46


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 26, 2011)

#135 for Tuesday, tricky little fishy!


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 26, 2011)

144 for Tuesday. Robin, where are you? Are you OK?


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 26, 2011)

Raining today so it must be #103


----------



## Reble (Apr 26, 2011)

# 32


----------



## CKC (Apr 26, 2011)

88


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 26, 2011)

133 please


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 26, 2011)

ok my pick for tuesday will be........117


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

129 for tuesday!


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 26, 2011)

67


----------



## Reble (Apr 26, 2011)

I think only 16 more numbers



or did I miss marking any?


----------



## chandab (Apr 26, 2011)

I got in on it late this month, so didn't keep track, so probably way off, but I'll pick 111 for today.


----------



## Katiean (Apr 26, 2011)

130 please


----------



## Blackwater Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

I will go with 114 for tuesday!


----------



## Sterling (Apr 26, 2011)

80


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Apr 26, 2011)

I hope no one else has already posted this, but *#64*?


----------



## RenMac Farm (Apr 26, 2011)

I looked for rules for this game and couldnt find any.. If I am allowed to play my guess is 92?


----------



## topnotchminis (Apr 26, 2011)

How about 2


----------



## ErikaS. (Apr 26, 2011)

33


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, I can't believe we are still guessing and only 11 numbers left to choose from!

My guess for Wednesday is # 44.


----------



## picasso (Apr 27, 2011)

95


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't believe we are still guessing! I'll try #116


----------



## Renee (Apr 27, 2011)

# 51 for me


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 27, 2011)

61 for the last day.


----------



## RenMac Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

98 for my guess today please


----------



## CKC (Apr 27, 2011)

#68


----------



## BeeBopMini (Apr 27, 2011)

MY guess for today is # 94


----------



## Reble (Apr 27, 2011)

#81


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 27, 2011)

I am worried about Robin. I don't think she has commented on here for about 3 days now and she has not replied to my emails. Has anyone talked with her? I know there were fires out in her area and then possibly some storms after that.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 27, 2011)

I've not heard from her in a few days either....I hope everything is alright over in Oklahoma way.

I'll guess 108 for today...only a couple of numbers left.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like to try 9 please.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

I would like 106 for wednesday! I hope Robin is ok too


----------



## albahurst (Apr 27, 2011)

44 for Wednesday


----------



## mad for mini's (Apr 27, 2011)

I thought it was odd that Robin has not been posting to let us know if it's been caught yet. I'm sure with only one number left that the last fish has already been caught. I hope she is alright.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 27, 2011)

i see by my number sheet only four numbers left. So im going to guess my last guess it will be..........................90.......................................................................


----------



## RenMac Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

Unless I missed one.. I have that there are 2 numbers left.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Apr 27, 2011)

i coul be wrong so who knows i know alot of numbers used the sametime so i could have got messed up. I didnt keep track like i did before just wrote it down so i could be off myself


----------



## Katiean (Apr 27, 2011)

By my estimation there are two numbers left #130 and #63 I guess #63


----------



## RenMac Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

i had 130 crossed off. so by my sheet you just picked the last number... #63


----------



## Katiean (Apr 27, 2011)

Well if that is the fact SOMEBODY has cought the begger.

Yeah it was me that took #130 the other day.


----------



## Reble (Apr 27, 2011)

I still have one number left, but maybe wrong..


----------



## RenMac Farm (Apr 27, 2011)

Reble said:


> I still have one number left, but maybe wrong..



Rebel..

If I may ask..what number? I went thru and checked all the numbers last night and twice today.. according to my list they have all been used.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 27, 2011)

I have also sent an email to Robin and she hasn't responded. She should be fine from the fires. We had a few storms, but none where she is. Maybe she is having computer problems again?


----------



## Reble (Apr 27, 2011)

RenMac Farm said:


> Rebel..
> 
> If I may ask..what number? I went thru and checked all the numbers last night and twice today.. according to my list they have all been used.


sorry you are correct went back and checked and it also has been chosen No numbers left that I can see either.


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 28, 2011)

Mary Lou? Have you heard from Robin?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 28, 2011)

I have tried calling her and it kept going straight to voice mail.


----------



## Magic (Apr 28, 2011)

I got a hold of Robin and she's got major computer problems again.



She asked that Mary Lou inform the winner of the game, and she apologizes profusely but is doing everything she can to try to get back online (and going crazy of course as any of us would).


----------



## cretahillsgal (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks Magic. I was really beginning to get worried about her.


----------



## Songcatcher (Apr 28, 2011)

I am glad to hear it is just the computer and not some health or accident problem that is keeping her off.


----------

